
Markus Frind Drops His $60k/yr Comscore Account for Compete.com's Free Statistics - staunch
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/05/08/measurement-firms-end-of-the-line/
======
inklesspen
So, you can find out how your site ranks among people who install
Compete.com's toolbar? How does this differ from Alexa?

~~~
staunch
_"How does this differ from Alexa?"_

It's done much better. Alexa was bought by Amazon so innovation stopped.
Compete.com is still improving at startup-speeds and becoming a pretty kickass
tool.

